# Bumblefoot?



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

As some of you know, I recently took in a pair of rats that had been abandoned in a car park. 
I'd already seen that they both had sores on their feet but I'd not managed to get a really good look at them til today (they are very wriggly boys that don't like being held!). Mostly they're just very small, red sores which don't look too bad and will no doubt heal perfectly well without any interference from me. 
Orwell however has one particularly nasty looking sore that I'm thinking might be bumblefoot (I've never seen bumblefoot before though so I don't really know!).

What do you guys think? And if it is, will it heal fine on it's own or do I need to treat him with something? I don't want to give it the chance to get any worse!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Health Guide: Ulcerative Pododermatitis
theres a few pictures on here too, I've heard genetics can play a part in it


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm pretty sure they do have bumblefoot sadly, but I don't know about treatment and how well it will heal on it's own.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

That's a good link simplysardonic, thanks for that!


----------

